# CDW insurance



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hiring a car to tour Hungary and Croatia, looking at CDW insurance, anyone have any experience of this and know of any decent companies? 

Thanks


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Have a look on money supermarket. There's usually 2 main ones that they recommend and using quidco usually gets you a tenner off. I paid £30 for a years cover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Something to check, following advice from a mate that got stung, his hire car company in Spain charged him for a replacement clutch when he returned the car, but after he had left their premises.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

GP Punto said:


> Something to check, following advice from a mate that got stung, his hire car company in Spain charged him for a replacement clutch when he returned the car, but after he had left their premises.


Gold car was it?

There's loads of horror stories out there for car hire at the moment. It's basically the new time share

Always check the small print for full to full fuel and pay by credit card for the booking as your more protected

If you don't take there 'full' insurance, at about €12 a day, then they'll block anything upto £1000 on your credit card.

Not forgetting the massive queues and hard sell at the desk for upgraded insurance. And when you try telling them your covered then suddenly forget how to speak English!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

GP Punto said:


> Something to check, following advice from a mate that got stung, his hire car company in Spain charged him for a replacement clutch when he returned the car, but after he had left their premises.


The story is worth telling perhaps.

There was 8 of them, they booked a transit minibus, they had plenty of luggage too. When they arrived the Transit had gone already and they were given a 7 seater MPV, and only a 1600cc engine. The engine really strggled and wouldnt climb the first hill it came to, even in first gear. The driver slipped the clutch and it climbed the hill, at the end of the fortnight the clutch was slipping badly.

The hire company checked the car over but didnt drive it. When he got home he saw his credit card had been charged with £800.

I was telling the story to a UK hire company, expecting them to be shocked. They said they would reserve the right to do the same. This was Enterprise, he also said that they had recently backcharged a customer for two new tyres, they had been fine going out with just 3000 miles on the car, bald to the canvas when they came back. They suspect that the customer either did a lot of burnouts or changed the tyres from his own car. Either way the customer was charged £280.

The driver was thinking, they had no choice, no other car available just carry on and hope for the best.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nearly all decent hire companies include it now...I know the US they all do...and the car we recently hired in Lanzarote came all inclusive....just don't go super bargain basement and you will be ok.

I will only use recognised big name hire companies and never had any issues.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've used insuremyexcess in the past; no issues. I would check Money Saving Expert before I go and go for the recommended seller on there. Just ensure you get all your paperwork in order when you pickup and drop off the car. If a form has to be signed, make sure they do it. 

Take pictures etc. standard precautions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

tosh said:


> I've used insuremyexcess in the past; no issues. I would check Money Saving Expert before I go and go for the recommended seller on there. Just ensure you get all your paperwork in order when you pickup and drop off the car. If a form has to be signed, make sure they do it.
> 
> Take pictures etc. standard precautions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers mate, got 20% off via MSE with Reduce My Excess, £16 for 9 days cover, everything included, better than 1200 Euros


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool

Halifax Clarity credit card is also best, 0% fees and you are charged at daily MasterCard exchange rate. Use credit card for everything abroad, or at least everything over 50 quid. Always pay in foreign currency. Have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

